# Official TTS pics leaked



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Just came across these on another forum

http://www.leftlanenews.com/leaked-audi-tt-s.html


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

lovely looking wheels!


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks really nice like all the extra S touches - 
Interior trim, Brakes, Exhaust, rear bumper but not so keen on the front bumper prefer the S-line ....just wonder how much it will be....
I've only had my new TT for a month and I want the TT-S now :? ....


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's not real, unless they're "fake" pictures from Audi... which I don't exactly see as likely...

The front sucks compared to the S-Line, but I do really like the rear...

Oh well.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmm I like it. Standard seats too, I didn't think the buckets would make it onto the standard list.

Edit - not on roadster, seem to be on coupe


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

SolidSnake3035 said:


> It's not real, unless they're "fake" pictures from Audi... which I don't exactly see as likely...
> 
> The front sucks compared to the S-Line, but I do really like the rear...
> 
> Oh well.


Definitely real, look at it compared to this old spy pic


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=30


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Mmm I like it. Standard seats too, I didn't think the buckets would make it onto the standard list.
> 
> Edit - not on roadster, seem to be on coupe


don't think they downgrade the roadster, so i guess the coupe pic just illustrates that option you can order.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Christ its the shitting brake fiasco all over, pages of debate about cacky photoshops. :lol:


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

SolidSnake3035 said:


> It's not real, unless they're "fake" pictures from Audi... which I don't exactly see as likely...


It's got to be real, David Beckham's driving the Coupe (whilst modelling a new line in snazzy sunglasses!!) :lol: 8)

I like the look of it.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Loos great just a shame it will sound crap. I'll be staying with my 3.2.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Not liking the front end. RS4s still compliments the car best...although I'm a little biased 

Interesting to see how much it will cost, although I'd expect it to be touching Â£35k with LEDs and buckets as optional extras.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm in no hurry, so I'll keep my original TTC225, untill the TTRS.  (Turbo 3.2 V6 300+ BHP. WhatCar )  
H.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the RS with the RS4 V8 would be blinding. But a twin turbo V6 with around 350bhp would be pretty sweet.

But at what cost :?


----------



## steriotypical (Nov 19, 2007)

front should've been like this:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Like the white stitching on the extended leather.
Like the bumper better than the sline ones.
Like the lower stance

Dont like 4 pipes
Dont like silver front grill

Alloys are fussy and they are 19s
Mirrors dont work in the pictures.

Lets wait and see what it really is though.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Not sure about the design, seems a little too fussy at front and back. Would be nice to see the official photos and side by side photos with the standard and S-line models, to decide whether its any better aesthetically.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Click for hi-res


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

This is fine!

Now we have a factory rear valance with space for four aftermarket pipes (i.e. Miltek) as it seems pretty clear the rear bumper assembly is stock.

Now we have LED DRL's within the existing shape of the headlamp space - so no more half-baked solutions for those who want this. Looks like it might even be possible to replace the LED bit - the DRL wiring is already in place for existing models.

Don't like the front end, the grill or that rather fragile looking front spoiler/lower bit. Looks like a bitch to clean...how do you get the dead bugs off from the area behind that grillwork???

The stitched seats are Audi Exclusive and I would very much doubt that would be stock. Looks like the same saggy seats for the TT-S....just as for the R8.

Now we need a member on the forum who's taken delivery of one of these so we can convince them to start disassembling their car to satisfy our curiosity... :lol:

I'm planning to attend the Belgian auto show where this car will premiere - will take pics and ask questions.


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Is it just me or does the black leather on the side support of the drivers seat look like it has seen better days??? It seems Audi's philosophy is not to sell you the car and let you induce the sagging seats yourself but to sell you the car which has already got the problem.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I think it looks good - and wants one 8)

Now I am very querious to what the price will be in Norway.... :?


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Flyboyben said:


> Is it just me or does the black leather on the side support of the drivers seat look like it has seen better days??? It seems Audi's philosophy is not to sell you the car and let you induce the sagging seats yourself but to sell you the car which has already got the problem.


LOL I was thinking the same


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Does it need four exhausts :?


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

4 exhaust looks really nice on TT S. But I dont like front, S-line front bumper looks much better to me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Four pipes are chavvy, frontend looks good.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Some like the mother - other like the daughter....

In this case - I like both..... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arne said:


> I think it looks good - and wants one 8)
> 
> Now I am very querious to what the price will be in Norway.... :?


Guess you wont be getting an S5 now then.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Does it need four exhausts :?


Of course it doesn't but the market will like it.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Not convinced about the front grill - looks like someone came along and kicked away the bottom of it! :?

Not sold on the 4 arse pipes either - why 4?! It's not tastefully done like a 911's, and the rear valance doesn't work with the 4 pipes IMO.

Hmm...just give me the engine and transmission, I'll stick with the standard TT's front, sides and back! :lol:

EDIT : Actually scratch that - I bet the thing drinks like a fish...without the V6 soundtrack! I'll wait for the RS...


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

just emailed my dealer about the TTs and told him he can have a deposit today (when is it due??) - I fookin love it!!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > I think it looks good - and wants one 8)
> ...


The S5 will be too expencive due to our tax-system (CO-emissions and BHP figures makes large engines very expencive here).

The A5 with 3.0 TDI will probabely be about the same price as the TTS (perhaps a little bit more pricy), so that will have to be the alternative - if I chose something other than the TTS.

Price differense in Norway between the S5 and A5 3.0 TDI is almost 40.000 Â£...


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Cant say any of that, from the bumper via the wheels to the tailpipes, is making me think "I want one of these"

Still curious to see the performance figures though!


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

TTS specs 

0-100km/h: 5.2s(manual)
0-100km/h: 5.0s(Stronic)

Weight: 
1395kg - coupe 
1455kg - roadster

Thats fast 8) 

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 3671.shtml


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it possible that TTS has lower fuel consumption than TT 2.0 TFSI FWD ?

copy/paste from fourtitude:

Thanks to its excellent efficiency, the sporty-sounding TFSI has an average fuel consumption of just 8.0 liters of fuel per 100 kilometers (29.375 mpg) in the Coupe when partnered by the six-speed manual transmission, while the figure for the roadster averages 8.2 l/100 km (28.659 mpg). These figures are improved by 0.1 and 0.2 l/100 km (by 0.372 and 0.716 mpg), respectively, if the optional S tronic dual-clutch transmission is fitted.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

further copy and paste re spec and euro price

"Sales of the TTS will begin in the early summer. The Coupe is priced at 
44,900 euros and the Roadster at 47,750 euros. The TT line's dynamic top model comes generously equipped. Its list of features includes quattro permanent all-wheel drive, the Audi magnetic ride adaptive suspension system, 18-inch aluminum wheels, xenon plus headlights with LED daytime running lights"

I wonder what the UK price will be.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ezzie said:


> ...I wonder what the UK price will be.


Â£38-39k based on that euro price and it's performance and rivals.

Edit - for roadster.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Answering my own question, Autoexpress expects it at Â£34k. Seems a little expensive for a 2.0 engine, even with 270hp.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Answering my own question, Autoexpress expects it at Â£34k. Seems a little expensive for a 2.0 engine, even with 270hp.


Not sure because a similarly specced 2.0 coupe with MR, xenon, would be almost Â£30k, so it's not that bad really.

Plus look at the price of a Z4M coupe Â£42k, plus a Cayman S (well upwards of Â£45k) and the SLK for the same spec would be pushing Â£40k too.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I did look at speccing up my ideal Cayman S a few months ago....slightly north of Â£50k 

For the money, the TT-S seems a good deal but I'll stick with the 3.2....not sure of the TT-S front bumper styling though...the S-Line front seems easier on the eye


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Answering my own question, Autoexpress expects it at Â£34k. Seems a little expensive for a 2.0 engine, even with 270hp.
> ...


Fair point re price, its not unreasonable in relation to the other TT models. In regards to the competition though they all have at least 6 cylinders and bigger engines. Also the same engine in the S3 has had mixed reviews.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been debating getting a V6 roadster when I change my 225 coupe and the TT-S has reaffirmed my decision.

It just looks a bit too fussy and the treatment of the front lower grill and rear valance really isn't my cup of tea.

Should be quick though if those figures are correct.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Does it need four exhausts :?


Well it needs one for real exhaust so perhaps the other three are perfectly tuned for the noise :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ezzie said:


> ...In regards to the competition though they all have at least 6 cylinders and bigger engines. Also the same engine in the S3 has had mixed reviews.


True, and the sound of a luvverly V6 or straight 6 is awesome.

TBH I'm surprised because I like the TTS more than I thought I would, although I don't think I would choose it over the facelift 305bhp SLK, but at last the TT has the performance to shout about (if not the smoothness or soundtrack).

They don't appear to have left much out that could be included on the TTRS though, so I don't expect to see it.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Shakal said:


> TTS specs
> 
> 0-100km/h: 5.2s(manual)
> 0-100km/h: 5.0s(Stronic)
> ...


I should probabely not say this - but what did I try to tell you all..... :lol:

My guess was 5.1-5.2 sec..... :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ooo very nice, think i have found my next car


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > ...I wonder what the UK price will be.
> ...


It certainly wont be far off Â£40k.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arne said:


> Shakal said:
> 
> 
> > TTS specs
> ...


You just read the numbers you want :wink:

"The power propels the TTS DSG from 0 to 62 mph in 5.4 seconds for the coupe and 5.6 seconds for the roadster"

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a ... /1024/FREE


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Shakal said:
> ...


I think Autoexpress reported 5.0/5.2 as well i don't see why it shouldn't make those numbers

My Chavriot does 4.6 with 300/300 according to Pro-drive


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I like it 
I wonder if the STronic will be able to handle a chip upgrade :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I really like the TTs and the new front grill has quickly grown on me; I also like the thought of a lighter engine and increased hp/torque. also like the wheels and some of the minor detailing such as the LEDs, sport seats, foot rest and high-res DIS...etc.

I can feel mark II no.4 coming on....just have to convince the two girls in my life that the fuel economy is better than every MPV! :?

Oh well, must work harder...
Donald


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> [I think Autoexpress reported 5.0/5.2 as well i don't see why it shouldn't make those numbers
> 
> My Chavriot does 4.6 with 300/300 according to Pro-drive


Audi have said the same numbers. US cars are slower as they are fatter.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> I like it
> I wonder if the STronic will be able to handle a chip upgrade :?


You try it first and let the rest of us know


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Shakal said:
> ...


We will probabely have to wait another few days before we get the official numbers.

But your quote is incorrect. It says "The power propels the TTS from 0 to 62 mph in 5.4 seconds for the coupe and 5.6 seconds for the roadster" - without mentioning DSG..... :wink:

So my guess is that my old guess will be pretty close to the official numbers - when they come.... 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not my quote :wink: . 
I posted the numbers from the performance estimate on one of the other posts we had a while back. I did one with 270/1400Kg :wink:

At 5.1 its still too slow. Need more speed.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

According to the Fourtitude article Mag Ride lowers the car 10mm when Sports Mode is activated. :? I think they're talking pish?!
Certainly doesn't do that on current cars!

"The TTS rolls off the production line equipped with yet another high-tech module â€" the Audi magnetic ride adaptive damping system. This gives the driver the choice of two characteristic settings: â€œStandardâ€ mode is designed for a well-balanced, comfortable ride, whereas in the â€œSportâ€ setting the TTS harnesses all of the potential of its sports suspension â€" which lowers the body by 10 millimeters (0.39 in.) â€" to deliver uncompromisingly dynamic handling."


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im sure its 10mm lower all the time.

I dont think it reads how its meant.
"to deliver uncompromisingly dynamic handling." the "sports suspension" (not sports mode) is 10mm lower...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im sure its 10mm lower all the time.
> 
> I dont think it reads how its meant.
> "to deliver uncompromisingly dynamic handling." the "sports suspension" (not sports mode) is 10mm lower...


I think you are absolutely correct. It's a MR-suspension system that is 10 mm lower all the time compared to the "old" MR-suspensions.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

call returned

TTS Quattro
272bhp 
Mag ride 10mm lower than previous mag ride
DRL
front spoiler
quad exhaust

prices available after unvielled at brussels motors show 15.1.08

Will take an order depending on price


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

DXN said:


> call returned
> 
> TTS Quattro
> 272bhp
> ...


I wonder if it uses the same MR dampers as the current TT? If it does then the -10mm springs from the new TTS should be transferrable without any problems I would have thought. That would be great news for us MR owners that need a little drop on the suspension.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Lowered Mag Ride suspension would be the ultimate solution.

They talk about 18" wheels but to me the wheels in the photos look like 19s. Wonder if they're options as shown.

Keep finding myself looking at the red TTS pictures. When the first spy shot came out I hated the front, but those arty shots don't look too bad! :twisted: Looking forward to seeing some decent real life shots from the motor shows.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Wonder if it'll have a better stereo/ipod interface too!?!!!! :lol:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 3671.shtml

full press release including price


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Same article.

Liking the fact they've painted calipers this time. Black as per the other S cars.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

put Â£2k deposit down this morning.......yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> put Â£2k deposit down this morning.......yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Why Â£2k, I'd have thought they'd have been gratefull for half that?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

iknight said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > put Â£2k deposit down this morning.......yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ...


Thats what they asked for??!?!? The TT Was a Â£k


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > Barryodoc said:
> ...


I must be in the wrong business.

Q How much will it be?
A Don't know for sure
Q What exactly will I get for my money?
A Not exactly sure for sure
Q When will I get it?
A Not exactly sure
Q Â£2k deposit o.k.?
A No probs

It can only happen in the car industry!

Which colour etc were you hoping for? I thought that the Sprint Blue might suit the best, either that or the silver.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'm thinking Phantom Black with Magma red leather! 8)

Not sure about the chrome mirrors yet; because they're so big on the TT they sort of stick out a bit too much and look a bit wierd because the mirror stalks are body colour. But would probably work well on a black car. Black would also set the silver grill and rear defuser off well!!

Does anyone know if the S will come with Xenons as standard?!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes Xenon's are Std.

Hopefully the S will have some unique colours worth having.
I know it will be offered with orange and yellow.

Sprint, Avus and Misano would be nice.
Sprint just seems to work this the alloy effect mirrors.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So what will be the std alloys, rather than the 19" optional R8 ones?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Avus would be nice!


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

If you go to Audi.com and then link to the TT microsite you can configure your own TTS  the colors are there (Red, Black, Sprint blue, white and orange) as well as the wheels.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thought id hate orange, but it looks good. Might impact resale in the uk. S3s on Orange seem to fetch much less.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

me thinks its an ugly color on a car


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TTSFan said:


> me thinks its an ugly color on a car


Depends, looks nice on some. Especially a Lambo!

TTS looks cool, enjoy the wait Barryodoc...

Sometimes waiting for a car is the best bit if you ask me! You know you have the deposit down and one of those babies will be in your hands in the near future - nice!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

The German Audi site has full info on the TTS including additional pictures, interior 360 views etc. Full info on http://www.audi.de/audi/de/de2/neuwagen/tt/tts.html

If i was buying one, this is the interior i would get http://www.audi.de/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/product/tt/tts/tts_2006.Par.0048.Image.jpg

Dec


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks very nice indeed!!


----------



## Alfi Cat (Jan 11, 2008)

It will be curious to see how the 's'-tronic matches the engine considering the S3 only comes with a manual option. By the way, Cambridge Audi believe they should have a car to test drive by early March so I presume will be similar for all dealers.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, all the dealers cars will appear around the same time.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The Condor grey with the black/light grey leather combination looks sooo good.... :wink:

But I did not find Dolphine grey there? Do you guys think it will be available in just the color combinations found on the German Audi site, or others colors as well?


----------

